# My rescue dog is a...



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

reactive dog, he came to me, as a foster dog, that way. The world was a scary place for him, dogs and strangers, he was certain, a threat to his very survival. He responded to the sight of another dog, no matter how far away, with barking, and lunging at the end of his leash, it was terrifying to be holding the other end of the leash. People, he did his best to make them go away, barking and cowering he would back away, keeping a close eye on their every move. It wasn't an easy decision to keep him, not knowing how to help him, or even if we could, but if we were not going at least try, give him a chance, there was no certainty that anyone else would. 
Though, no denying it has been a long road, and a lot of work, Joseph, this once terrified dog has made some amazing progress. We know well that he may always have his 'limitations', he may never be a 'dog' dog, or easily accepting of strangers in his life and that is 'okay'. We learned to accept him for 'who he is', stopped 'wishing' he could be a 'normal' dog, love him for the sweet and fantastic, loving dog that lies within, and continue to work with him to help him become all that he can be. Along with the many successes he has had along the way, there have been setbacks, regression in behaviors, new behaviors cropping up that we needed to manage and help him change. 
Not unlike many who are gifted with 'more' dog than they anticipated, there were moments of indecision, hesitation, wondering if we had truly done the 'right thing'. There was also the realization that, and all it took was one look into those deep brown eyes to know, that without a doubt, we had been sent an amazing gift, there was hope, and we had to keep 'hope' alive.
Joseph has been with us for over 4 years, I can say with all honesty, certainty that we have no regrets about giving this amazing a dog the chance to live the life he deserves to live and that he has given us so much more than we can ever hope for. We are truly LUCKY to have him!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I can relate. My boy was reactive to small children when I got him and my current girl had a fear of many simple things never living in a home spending her life outside. It took a few years from the start but both turned out perfect and the best dogs I could ever have hoped for. Takes lots of baby steps, patience, understanding to turn a "misfit" into a wonderful member of society..


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Love, patience and the willingness to understand can overcome so much ... like Joseph, our Wrigley came with "extra baggage" from mistreatment, etc. There were times we thought some ingrained behaviors would never change, and now it is difficult to imagine him as the fearful, hurt dog he was!

He is truly special and is a loving, faithful boy. We are blessed to have him in our family! We have learned so much from him, and he from us.

Aren't you glad that Joseph came into your lives?!!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We are glad that Joseph came into our lives! When that loaf of bread goes missing off the counter in the middle of the night, we know exactly where it went! When his dinner is late, he whines to let us know, and then goes and sits in his crate and patiently waits. When he taunts and teases the other dogs, makes them growl or snark, yup, we know Joseph is there! When wants you to go outside with him in the night, because he is afraid of the dark, it is not too much to ask! When he snuggles up on the bed at night, soaking up all the love and pets we can give him, no doubt, he was 'meant' to be there! 
He is a 'ton of fun', energetic, silly, playful, a loving, and devoted member of our family, and we wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SMooch*

We adopted our Smooch from Golden Retriever rescue when she was 16 months old. She came with baggage but was the most loving girl ever. We were blessed to have the privilege of being her family for 10 years.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie is complex....sweet, scared, playful, naughty and the most loving boy ever 

From this when I first got him....









To this when he's trying to love me up....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'natural'. Have begun to introduce him to agility equipment, turns out he doesn't need much 'intro' to the new stuff, he is delighted to have some new 'toys'. The tunnel was no problem, the chute, well, he was through it before I even finished setting it up. Proud as punch, happy as can be, smile on his face 'Did you see what I did?'. His ability to jump is no secret, the bar jump he flies over like he has been doing it all his life! Being reactive, street walks are often very stressful for him, so it can be a challenge to get him the exercise he needs, it appears that 'agility' is going to be just what he needs. Being a lab, self control is not one of his 'finer' points, waiting for his cue to 'go!' is a struggle for him, but in time I know he will 'get there' he does have it 'in' him. Practicing 'patience' is tough for a high energy dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

last fall my trainer for charlie had suggested agility as a way to build charlie's confidence - just in my own backyard. do you have any pointers or good training guides that you think would work for a anxious dog?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Firstly I will say we do this just for fun, it is new to me too, so I am no 'pro' by any stretch, but there is no getting it 'wrong' for them ('Try again' is all that I use, to let them know we need to start over) and all of our sessions are done off leash, lots treats, lots of praise and they 'work' at their own pace.
Confidence building is about creating opportunities for success, acknowledging and rewarding, 'big time' (have a party), even the smallest(easiest) of 'accomplishments', (the dog may not 'jump' over the bar the first few times, walking over it will 'do' for a start) slowly making it more challenging (raising the bar) as the dog is successful and able to move forward. Keep it easy to begin with, and fun for both of you!!!

Start with one or two pieces that you feel it will be 'easy' for him to succeed at (I started with the weave poles (six) and a 4 bar jump, (set very low to begin with)), even getting them to go/jump through a hula hoop can be a good place to start. Take the time to 'show' him what you want him to do and reward him for doing it, it won't take him long to catch on.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love sweet Joseph! Glad to hear he's continuing to do well. He's been an inspiration to me with Bella. 

For those with reactive dogs, wanted to mention a resource I've found helpful. It's a forum on Facebook called Fearful Dogs. I've learned a lot on there.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

All my dogs enjoy their 'play sessions' with the equipment. Charlie, my other rescue, loves the jumps, no problem at all, the tunnels are a little intimidating for him, but he is willing to try just about anything, and is becoming more confident with time. His favorite game is to play with the flirt pole, introducing it to him a couple years ago, was a 'break through' moment' for him, helped him learn that it was 'okay' to play. Kaya, my 'nervous Nellie' by nature, took a little longer to intro her to the equipment, but with some time and encouragement to give it a try, she is now gaining confidence with the jumps and the weave poles, the tunnel is very scary for her, so we are working very slowly with that, rewarding her for investigating, having a look through, she will get there in her own time. 

They are all different, and by nature may not all like/enjoy the same things, but it helps to keep in mind that it is all 'about' what puts a 'smile' on their faces, lights up their eyes, and having fun!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joseph*

Is Joseph the one pictured! What a doll.
I think you are wonderful being the parent to three rescues!! They are all so special in their own way!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Is Joseph the one pictured! What a doll.
> I think you are wonderful being the parent to three rescues!! They are all so special in their own way!!


Yes Joseph is the one pictured, boy, did he have a few 'surprises' for us! and Thank you, they are very special in their own ways. To be clear, Kaya is not a rescue, though we do have a rescued 11 yr. old border collie, Buddy, who we adopted 10 years ago, (so yes, we do have 3 rescues (shelter dogs) and any future fur kids will be rescues as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*



Charliethree said:


> Yes Joseph is the one pictured, boy, did he have a few 'surprises' for us! and Thank you, they are very special in their own ways. To be clear, Kaya is not a rescue, though we do have a rescued 11 yr. old border collie, Buddy, who we adopted 10 years ago, (so yes, we do have 3 rescues (shelter dogs) and any future fur kids will be rescues as well.


I'm sure all of your dogs are wonderful, rescued or not!


----------

